# Pay You $50 Bucks For Dying My Hair? Pfft. How About I Buy You Jamba Juice...



## CellyCell (Apr 28, 2008)

Okay, so - my co-worker Jessica dyed my hair almost 2 weeks ago, right?

She graduated from Hair School or whatever you call it and she offered to do it for me, "I can make you look hella good, Celia and I'll cut it really good." Blah blah.

If you know anything about me, I've had the worst experiences when it came to hair dyes and hair cuts and all that jazz... so I was a bit hesistant on her offer until she did another co-worker of ours' hair. It came out good (her haircut) so I'm like hookay, let's do it.

I was going to just get it cut and watch my co-worker get her hair dyed since I hadn't had the money to buy the dye myself at that moment. We had to buy them off this special hair-salon since Jessica could get some deal off. Pfft, whatever - it cost like $5 per different shade color same amount if I went to Safeway and bought that shit. ANYWAYS.

So, I told Jessica I was offering to pay her since she never ever once said to me our my other co-worker that we had to pay her, right?

Like, if I did a makeover for my friend but never said she had to pay me - I wouldn't expect her to pay me unless she wanted too. That's how it works, you offer but you don't really have to pay because in your mind, hello... you're thinking your friend is doing this as a favor.

She cuts my hair and does Ana's (our other co-worker) hair but basically f*cks up Ana's hair and Ana has to go and buy more dye the next day to fix it. The next day, I have Jessica dye my hair as well. So basically I'm paying Jessica for labor and out of good measure, like a tip. I took her out to dinner and said that was part of her pay (her meal was an even $15) and I planned on paying her another $25 bucks. I think that's decent pricing, right? Since she never once said I HAD to pay her... plus I paid for my own dye which came to another $12. $40 bucks for labor sounds about good right? It's not like I got the best hair dye in the world... it's decent.

SO - I get a text this morning from Jessica and she's asking for the money.







She also texts Ana but Ana never once said she was going to pay her. She already gave her like $20 bucks for the haircut but not for getting her hair dyed. And she also asked another $15 for cutting Ana's mom's hair. That old ass lady had no hair so $15 bucks was asking kinda pushing it... Ana tells me Jessica is charging her $50 bucks.

I'm like wooah, that's hella money and plus she effed up her hair once already and Ana had to buy more dye. So me and Ana are on the phone figuring out how not to pay her much - I'm kinda tripping that she's expecting me to pay $50 bucks too when I'm so not doing that. And Ana's like, "well... I like my hair but I don't love it. Not enough to pay her $50 bucks of it".

I told Ana buy her ass some Jamba Juice or something. Sneak in a 10 dollar bill...

What do you guys think? You think she's overcharging or that we're a bit of drama queens being cheap. I mean, the point is that she never asked for money... we were just giving it to her as a tip or whatever.

Caca!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 28, 2008)

I honestly think if you're gonna pay that much, you might as well go to an actual salon.

The fact that there was no pre-arranged form of payment is completely her fault, imho. Whenever I do my friends hair I let them know beforehand exactly how much I want from them. If we don't discuss payment, it's because I'm not trying to get anything from them.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 28, 2008)

Exactly! Ugh.

I swear, I'm &gt;thisclose&lt; to handing her ass a $5 giftcard to Jamba Juice... I shouldn't even but bah.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 28, 2008)

If she wanted payment, why didn't she ask before she started? That would make more sense.

I agree with Mrs.Jones - if payment is not discussed, that's because you don't expect anything.


----------



## ticki (Apr 28, 2008)

shady biz! that's what you get for living in the east bay!





no, but seriously, that's craptastic for her to expect it after the fact. if she wanted cash from you guys, she should have asked for it from the start. you guys should talk to her about it and explain your issue with it. if she doesn't accept that then claim hardship, pay up half and chalk the other half to experience. that's just me...


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I honestly think if you're gonna pay that much, you might as well go to an actual salon. 
The fact that there was no pre-arranged form of payment is completely her fault, imho. Whenever I do my friends hair I let them know beforehand exactly how much I want from them. If we don't discuss payment, it's because I'm not trying to get anything from them.

I agree. She should have thought that before she offered. And as being newly graduated she should have been lucky to have someone to practice on. lol


----------



## daer0n (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I honestly think if you're gonna pay that much, you might as well go to an actual salon. 
The fact that there was no pre-arranged form of payment is completely her fault, imho. Whenever I do my friends hair I let them know beforehand exactly how much I want from them. If we don't discuss payment, it's because I'm not trying to get anything from them.

I agree with this, and the fact that she was also practicing, using you both as guinea pigs pretty much, she shouldn't be charging yet until she has enough experience, plus you're not gonna pay someone for f'ing up your hair! wtf. If she isnt all that good, i think its ridiculous of her to ask for $50 dlls, is she delusional?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 28, 2008)

just my opinion but for a cut and color $50 is cheap.... but she should have been up front about it not do it and then ask...


----------



## Saja (Apr 28, 2008)

I think its unbelievably rude and unprofessional of her. And to then text and demand money....thats just tacky. Id tell her so, and suggest that if she wants to keep customers, she might consider growing the hell up. I think the fact that she called YOU, you didnt ask her to do it, that you really shouldnt have to pay at all. She just wanted your hair for practice.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2008)

It is very rude and unprofessional for her to ask for money AFTER the fact. Im not giving anything or rendering services until we agree that payment will be due. Feeding her ass would have been all she got from me, considering the fact that you had to buy your own dye. I would text her back with a big NO. You cant do something and come back days later asking for money. That's crackhead like a mutha.


----------



## bella1342 (Apr 28, 2008)

I completely agree with Kat... payment should have been discussed upfront.

I also agree with GlossyAbby, that $50 is not a lot for a dye and cut, *BUT*... it is too much when the girl is obviously not professional enough, that she is still screwing up cuts and colors.

My cousin worked in many salons, i'd definitely consider her a professional now.. and there were many times (even to this day) she didn't charge to do my hair, or she'd charge half price or very little. It was all talked about beforehand though.

I'm not saying your co-worker isn't really a professional, but just coming out of high school IMO... she should be looking for people like you to do their hair for next to nothing to build her portfolio. I think you paying for the dye, and buying her dinner was more than enough.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 28, 2008)

I wouldn't pay it! She never said that before hand!!


----------



## McRubel (Apr 28, 2008)

She OFFERED to do your hair. If she wanted money, she should have said "I'm doing haircuts/dyes for x amount of money" not texting you afterwards for payment. That's jacked up. IMO, I would say that I didn't know it was for THAT MUCH MONEY and tell her you don't have it. That's a lesson she won't forget.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advices.

I am only paying her $20 for labor since I said I was paying her something.

Ana, on the other hand, told me she never said she was gonna pay her and now has too... sucks to be in her spot. Still annoys the hell out of me though.


----------



## Nick007 (Apr 28, 2008)

Was she asking for 50 on top of the food that you bought her and the hair dye? The hair dye is something they buy when they do soemone's hair. If they are cutting you a deal or doing you a favor, then you buy the dye. That's the way I always thought of it.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She OFFERED to do your hair. If she wanted money, she should have said "I'm doing haircuts/dyes for x amount of money" not texting you afterwards for payment. I totaly agree!!! Cell, i wouldn't give her another dime especially with all of the cir***stances...never asked you for $$, had to buy your own dye, took her to dinner etc.
Hey i have an idea.....ask for your money back from taking her to dinner


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with this, and the fact that she was also practicing, using you both as guinea pigs pretty much, she shouldn't be charging yet until she has enough experience, plus you're not gonna pay someone for f'ing up your hair! wtf. If she isnt all that good, i think its ridiculous of her to ask for $50 dlls, is she delusional?



I agree. I sure as hell wouldn't be giving her $50, especially since she didn't ask in the first place.


----------



## La_Mari (Apr 28, 2008)

DIdn't she offer to do your hair?? You weren't pursuing her, from what it sounds like she said, she wanted to kind of "practice" on your hair. I would not pay her, you already paid for most of it anyway.

Please don't pay Celly



you'll be my hero.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow, that was so rude of her! I wouldn't pay, you already gave her some money and took her to dinner, that should be enough.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Was she asking for 50 on top of the food that you bought her and the hair dye? The hair dye is something they buy when they do soemone's hair. If they are cutting you a deal or doing you a favor, then you buy the dye. That's the way I always thought of it. Well, she never asked straight up - all she said she was willing to do our hair... never once did she say, "well this is how much I charged" - just that she does hair and will do it for us. So, she asked our friend Ana for $50... she never told me how much she wanted. And Ana told me she was not going to pay for her hair dye - this was before our friend Jessica texted her asking her for money.
At the beginning, she offered to do my hair and I told her I'll pay her _something_. I never specified how much and she never asked how much she charges... I'm paying her as a tip, basically.

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif DIdn't she offer to do your hair?? You weren't pursuing her, from what it sounds like she said, she wanted to kind of "practice" on your hair. I would not pay her, you already paid for most of it anyway. 
Please don't pay Celly



you'll be my hero.

Haha. Well, she kept kinda bringing up the subject "I'm broke" and Ana's dumbass already gave her $30 of the $50 bucks she asked for. So, since I promised her ass I would pay... I'mma give her $20. If she ask for more, then that's when I'mma be like "you know, you did it as a favor and I'm paying you as a tip because you never once told me or Ana that we _HAD _to pay you." 
Ranting feels good. I was pretty much ignoring her today, haha. So mature Celly, bah ha. But the whole thing did aggravate me.

Oh, and she wasn't practicing on us - she does hair. But like, it's not top-notch salon quality hair... that's why we were tripping on her charging us so much when at salons, they charge the same.

I bought her ass Togos today. I should deduct the cost of that - haha. Give her $10 bucks...


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't pay her $50 for a half-assed job! She never mentioned, upfront, you'll be charged. Let her know how it is and never do business with her again. I wouldn't.


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 29, 2008)

ooOOoo! She just screwed you over. hahah hella over charging your ass. You should of asked my damn mother to do it for free.haha I got you the hook up. You know shes my personal hairdresser/makeup artist.hahah

eeeeck. F your friend Jessica. and you were trying to get me get my hair did from her? pffft. Forget her ass.haha

You should only pay for the dyes..thats it! no mas.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 29, 2008)

I know, Mamita. That's before I knew her ass was charging! Jackie does it for free - I could've easily gone to her but assumed Jessica's ass was doing it for free too.

Ayi yi, whatever. Haha.


----------



## Anthea (Apr 29, 2008)

I totally agree with Mrs Jones, your friend should have been up front, sending a text is a cowards way of asking for money.


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 29, 2008)

that sucks. i try never to mix friends/acquantances and money because it never turns out good.


----------



## Shelley (Apr 29, 2008)

She should have been upfront in regards to payment when she offered to do your hair. You payed her enough buying dinner and the hair dye. I hate when people try to take advantage. I wouldn't pay her the rest and especially if she did a half assed job.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 30, 2008)

I paid her $20 today and that's all I gave her and did I get a "thank you"... nooope.


----------



## MissMissy (May 14, 2008)

hmm sounds greedy to me. The salon i worked at we just paid for the dye.. and we paid a tip to who ever did our hair, cause it was nice .They were good.. But i mean it sounds like she was money hungry, she just didnt want you to come into the salon because then she would have to pay a percent to her salon. Sucks, i hate people like that.


----------

